# CPU - IOs über Feinsicherung absichern



## Neurorancer (20 Februar 2021)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mal wieder eine Frage, welche ich mir nicht wirklich beantworten kann.
Ich nutze die ET200SP als Ein- und Ausgangs-Module.

Es geht um die Signale (Analog-Eingänge und Digital Ein-und Ausgänge), welche aus dem Schaltschrank kommen und über ein Kabel an verschiedenen Betriebsmittel aufgelegt werden.
Wo ich noch keine Platz-Probleme im Schaltschrank hatte, habe ich alle Signale (Analog-Eingänge und Digital Ein-und Ausgänge) aus dem Schaltschrank über Feinsicherungen einzeln abgesichert gehabt.

Auf Grund der Platz-Probleme, muss ich meine Vorgehensweise neu überdenken, denn die Klemmen für die Feinsicherungen sind deutsch größer als wenn ich die passenden Standard-Klemmen.

Die Frage, welche ich mir stelle ist: sind die (Analog-Eingänge und Digital Ein-und Ausgänge) von Haus-aus nicht Kurzschluss und Verpolungssicher?

Das 24V-Potential werde ich nach wie vor-absichern.

Wie macht Ihr das?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Februar 2021)

Ich würde mal sagen dass man die Kurzschlussfestigkeit usw den technischen Daten entnehmen kann.

Dass man alle Signale mit Feinsicherungen absichert, dass ist mir noch nie untergekommen. Wie bist du auf diese Idee gekommen? Vor allen bei Analogsignalen bzw Digitaleingängen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Februar 2021)

Feinsicherungen bzw. Schmelzsicherungen im Maschinenbau ist eine Katastrophe, das hatten 
ehemalige Kollegen auch mal drauf.
Wenn man in der Pampa ein Problem mit einen Schluss hat, viel Spaß beim Suchen und 
Sicherung beschaffen. 

Bei Gleichspannung besser Elektronische Halbleiter Sicherungen verwenden und bei
Wechselspannungen Sicherungsautomaten. 

Sicherst du eigentlich jedes Signal einzeln ab oder eine ganze Baugruppe?
Wenn eins von beiden, warum?


----------



## Neurorancer (20 Februar 2021)

So wie ich das jetzt heraus höre, sichert Ihr die einzelnen Ein- und Ausgänge eher nicht ab. Falls doch, dann über die Elektronische Halbleiter Sicherungen. 

Ich muss mal schauen was die Elektronische Halbleiter Sicherungen kosten. 

Habe meine Signale abgesichert, da mein Vorgänger das auch immer gemacht hat.

Aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass die ET200sp Baugruppen auf jeden Fall interne Schutz-maßnahmen besitzen. Werde das mal prüfen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Februar 2021)

Was bringt denn deiner Meinung nach die Absicherung eines Digitaleinganges?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Februar 2021)

Ich sichere eigentlich immer nur eine Station ab und nicht die einzelnen Baugruppen. 

Die Elektronischen Halbleiter Sicherungen sind natürlich wesentlich teuerer wie Schmelzsicherungen,
bieten aber schon einiges an Diagnose Funktionen, es gibt welche wo du den Strom auslesen kannst,
aus der Ferne schalten oder Sie Blinken einfach wenn du an die Grenze kommst. 

PS. zu Erfahrungen mit Schmelzsicherungen. 
Ich hatte kurz nach der Wende eine Anlage, wo Beckhoff uns den Schrank
mit S5 gebaut hat. Als Sicherungen hatten Sie Neozed verwendet. 
Nach Auslieferung Richtung Magdeburg war ich mit einen Kollegen um die Anlage
aufzustellen. Durch den Transport hatten wir einen Schluss in der Anlage und einige
Sicherungen waren durch.
Da wir keinen Ersatz hatten und Neozed nicht zu bekommen waren, hat uns ein Betriebs-
Elektriker die Sicherungen geflickt. Er hat sie geöffnet und aus anderen Sicherungen neue
Drähte eingezogen. Darf war ich echt baff, die jungs wussten sich zu helfen.
Nach FA sind wir dann mit seinen Trabi Essen gefahren, ich musste zahlen und den Trabi
zurück fahren, weil mein Kollege und der Elektriker nicht mehr fahren konnten.


----------



## 3.#6 (20 Februar 2021)

Im Ex- Bereich kann man schon mal Hesiled nehmen für LED's, sind dann 32mAF
Analogein-/ausgänge Transmitterspeisegerät/Ausgangstreiber


----------



## Neurorancer (21 Februar 2021)

Ich sehe jetzt ein die einzelnen Ein und Ausgänge nicht abzusichern, 
wenn die Ein- und Ausgänge sowieso Kurzschlussfest sind. Dann reicht es mir nur die Station (Einspeisung der Base units)  abzusichern. Das habe ich jetzt gelernt. 

Könnt Ihr mir sagen welche Elektronische Halbleiter Sicherungen Ihr benutzt? Haben diese Rückmelde-Kontakte an die SPS oder sogar einen ProfiNet-Anschluss? 

Die SPS selbst ist über einen Elektronischer Geräteschutzschalter PHOENIX 2905744 - CBM E8 24DC/0.5-10A NO-R abgesichert. Aber hier habe ich keine einzelnen Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Neurorancer (21 Februar 2021)

Habe gerade einkanalige elektronische Geräteschutzschalter von Phoenix Contact gefunden. Diese haben sogar einen Status und einen Reset Pin. Zudem sind sie so groß wie eine Reihen-Klemme.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Februar 2021)

Hersteller:
Siemens, Phönix, Block, ETA, Lütze usw.


----------



## Gleichstromer (21 Februar 2021)

Wir nehmen mehrere kleine Netzteile statt einem großen mit nachgeschalteten Sicherungen. Die Preisdifferenz ist vernachlässigbar und unterschiedliche Anlagengrössen können mit einem Netzteiltyp abgedeckt werden.

24V, die den Schaltschrank verlassen, bekommen ebenfalls mindestens ein eigenes Netzteil.


----------



## JSEngineering (21 Februar 2021)

Moin,

bei den Anlagen, die ich kenne, werden meistens wenigstens  die Spannungen für die Eingänge und für die Ausgänge separat  abgesichert. Gibt Anlagen mit Leitunsschutzschaltern, die aber  eigentlich nur Hilfsschalter sind, da sie faktisch nie auslösen  (können). Ansonsten werden elektronische Sicherungen genommen. Entweder  welche, die z.B. 4 Ausgänge haben  oder welche, die ein Einspeisemodul  haben und dann mit Abgangsmodulen bestückt werden können - wie schon  beschrieben.
Wie viele Abgänge man macht, kommt auf die Anlage, die Größe und die notwendige Verfügbarkeit an.

Bei analogen E/As muß man gucken, wie die Baugruppen  aufgebaut sind und wer die Inbetriebnahme/den Anschluß macht. In  einigen Konstellationen macht es hier durchaus Sinn, jeden Kanal  abzusichern, um die Baugruppen zu schützen, die definitiv teurer sind  als Sicherungen. Aus preislicher Sicht kommen dann eigentlich nur  Glassicherungen in Frage. Allerdings sehe ich das aus Erfahrung auch  kritisch, weil dann im Fall des Falles die Ersatzsicherungen fehlen.  Hier sollte man als Hersteller zumindest genügend Ersatz mitliefern.



Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Wir nehmen mehrere kleine Netzteile statt einem großen mit nachgeschalteten Sicherungen. Die Preisdifferenz ist vernachlässigbar und unterschiedliche Anlagengrössen können mit einem Netzteiltyp abgedeckt werden.
> 
> 24V, die den Schaltschrank verlassen, bekommen ebenfalls mindestens ein eigenes Netzteil.



Die Logik verstehe ich nicht zu 100%... zum einen muß man gut aufpassen, daß alle Teile dann auf der gleichen Potentialebene liegen, zum Anderen: Bei einem Kurschluß oder Erdschluß wird dann das Netzteil dauerhaft in Überlast betrieben, auch wenn es abregelt, nicht die beste Lösung. Wie überwacht Ihr solche Situationen? Selbst wenn Ihr das über den Meldekontakt abfragt, kann es ja dauern, bis ein Elektriker das dann behebt. So lange läuft das Netzteil in einem nicht für Dauerbetrieb vorgesehenen Modus. Da es auch immer mal wieder einen Boost probiert (je nach Modell), um eine eventuelle Sicherung auszulösen, kann es ggf. zu unerwarteten Zuständen kommen, weil ein Signal mal kurzzeitig anliegt...

Für mich ist das eher eine Lösung für erhöhte Verfügbarkeit, aber nicht als Argumentation für den Verzicht auf eine Sicherung.

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## PN/DP (22 Februar 2021)

Man kann auch eigentlich unnötige (Fein-)Sicherungen zur Unterstützung der Fehlersuche im Feld einbauen, selbst wenn die Sicherungen aufgrund von dünnen Sensorkabeln nicht wirklich auslösen können. Man kann sie aber als Schalter verwenden (manuell öffnen/abschalten), um zu suchen, wann der Kurzschluß weg ist. Damit man wenigstens ungefähr die Gerätegruppe/Ort weiß wo der Kurzschluß ist.

Harald


----------



## Captain Future (22 Februar 2021)

Wenn ich das hier lese bin ich froh das wir bei keinem von euch Schaltschränke bauen lassen.


----------

